# ممكن معلومات عن AT -command على المودم ؟



## عراقية الاصل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي هل لديكم اي معلومات او كيفية البرمجة الموبايلات باستخدام ال AT - command؟؟

جزاكم الله خيراا​


----------



## ghandy_m (18 نوفمبر 2009)

to program mobile modem it's to easy u must search for extended AT- command list you can use any programming language ; if you say to me what do you want exactly to do with mobile phone i can help u 
*for extended help plz send me private message
*


----------



## ghandy_m (18 نوفمبر 2009)

this is a link to program send messages using PC an mobile with tutorial 

tutorial link
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ziddu.com/download/7411209/HowtoUseaWindowsPCtoSendandReceiveSMSMessages.doc.html[/FONT]


file:///C:/Documents and Settings/G...ndows PC to Send and Receive SMS Messages.docprogram link

http://www.ziddu.com/download/7411280/smssender.msi.html​


----------



## ghandy_m (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ما لغة البرمجه المستخدمه و ما نوع الموبايل ؟


هذا الملف يحتوى على شرح كامل للرسائل القصيره و ال at-commands
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7425052/ShortMessageService.doc.html

و عندى بعض البرامج من تصميمى لارسال الرسائل و استقبالها و اجراء مكالمات من الموبايل باستخدام الكمبيوتر (visual basic 6.0) و نوكيا 6230 باستخدام البلوتوث


----------



## عراقية الاصل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يارب .........حملت الملف وراح اقراها واذا عندي سوال راح ارجع اسالك والله يعطيك الجنة ويرح بالك بالدنيا والاخرة


----------

